# externe Festplatte defekt



## Full Flavor (7 Februar 2010)

Ich habe gestern eine defekte externe Festplatte erhalten. 

Ich wollte versuchen die Daten zu retten (Kinder Bilder usw.). Ich hab die Festplatte angeschlossen nichts ist passiert.

Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen die Festplatte direkt in den PC zu hängen das hat auch funktioniert ich bekomme alle Daten angezeigt. jetzt gehts ans kopieren. Einige Daten konnte ich kopieren andere nicht da hängt sich der PC auf.

Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich die Daten kopieren kann, dass "erkennt" welche Daten defekt oder nicht lesbar sind und diese erst garnicht kopiert?

Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag wie ich einen Großteil der Daten retten kann ohne das der PC dauernd abstürzt.


----------



## SPS Markus (7 Februar 2010)

Es gibt da ein Programm mit dem es geht. 
(Selber nicht getestet!!!)
Suche mal nach  >testdisk<

Must halt ma probieren.

Markus


----------



## gravieren (7 Februar 2010)

Hi

Solten extrem wichtige Daten auf der Festplatte sein  --> Finger weg !!!

LASS die Profis ran.



Ansonsten das hier: (Für Laien geeignet  )

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Unstoppable-Copier_13005271.html


----------



## Full Flavor (7 Februar 2010)

Wichtige Daten nicht unbedingt es sind halt die Fotos seiner Kinder in frühen Jahren. Wäre schade wenn man die nicht wenigstens zum Teil retten kann ich versuch die Vorschläge mal die Woche. Schau mer mal


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Februar 2010)

Es gibt auch noch "Scavenger", ist allerdings nicht kostenlos, sondern kostet ca. 40 €... einfach mal googlen. Hat mir aber bereits sehr geholfen, da ich dieses Problem auch hatte...

und das Tolle ist, dass sogar die Dateinamen und Ordnerstrukturen beibehalten werden. ;-)


----------



## marcengbarth (5 März 2010)

O&O DisKRecovery 6 kann so was. Kostet zwar 100€, funktioniert aber. Demoversion kann man runterladen und testen.


----------

